# HELP Poop problem



## Courtdad (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, my 3 month old puppy, Kona, has been pooping pink, very liquidy poop for the past 12 hours. We're not sure if this is a very serious problem. Like first he poops normally, then, right after that he poops the pink liquid. And we're not sure if someone fed him the wrong thing because a 5 year old came over yesterday for us to babysit and we don't know if she fed him anything besides puppy food. Could you please help? We just got him 6 days ago.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

It sounds like he may have colitis. I would take him to a vet just incase it is something else. For the time being though I would feed him brown rice with boiled chicken (no seasonings) to help his tummy during meal times. Don't give him his normal puppy food because that can further irritate the colitis. A teaspoon of canned pumpkin *without* the spices for pie (please make sure that it is straight pumpkin) helps as well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It really could be any number of things. A trip to the Vet is certainly in order. Better to make sure there is no blood in the stool too. Make certain to bring a fresh stool sample to the appointment. Because of your pups age, I'd be headed to the after hours Vet, just to put my mind at ease. Keep us posted!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I should also mention that loose stools can quickly lead to dehydration, so make sure your pup is eating and drinking properly. Low blood sugar can also be a concern if proper food intake is not occurring.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It does sound like colitis and the pink has me concerned as it may be blood. While rice and chicken may help keep the GI tract from becoming more inflamed, my vet recommends 12 - 14 hours of nothing but water to let everything calm down.

A trip to the vet is most certainly in order; ER vet if this is continuing this morning. Let us know how your baby does!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please don't hesitate to go to the ER---puppies dehydrate VERY quickly in this circumstance. Don't feed in the event they need to do an exray w/sedation. Don't wait. Things escalate so quickly!! Let us know what happens, please.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Was the 5 year old being supervised while "babysitting"??

sorry - a 5 year old should not be left with a dog alone - for this reason.

I'd call her parents and have them calmly question her about what she gave puppy yesterday.... nicely.... but let her know you really need to know what she fed puppy.

Seeing as this started after she was babysitting him -- I'd be highly concerned she fed him something (by pure innocence!). If she fed him something - many thing are dangerous to dogs, so this needs taken care of sooner rather than later.

Did she give him any candy? gum? where was she "babysitting" the puppy? anything she could have fed him there?

Definitely get into the vet or ER, for sure - ASAP. And let them know that it could be something the puppy was fed, but that you are not sure.

Hope your puppy feels better soon.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Was the 5 year old being supervised while "babysitting"??
> 
> sorry - a 5 year old should not be left with a dog alone - for this reason.
> 
> ...


I read it that way at first, also; however, I believe she meant that the 5-year-old was at the home BEING babysat--not that the 5-year-old was babysitting the dog. I know when Lucy was getting loose stools I always worried that perhaps she was managing to get a little something from my granddaughter when I have her here...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope your puppy has been to the vet and that he will be okay.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Take your puppy to a vet clinic - emergency clinic if regular vet is not open. Young puppies can be very susceptible to illness and dehydration can rapidly occur! Keep us informed!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking for a follow up from the poster. How's your pup doing?


----------



## Courtdad (Jun 17, 2012)

LoveLucy said:


> I read it that way at first, also; however, I believe she meant that the 5-year-old was at the home BEING babysat--not that the 5-year-old was babysitting the dog. I know when Lucy was getting loose stools I always worried that perhaps she was managing to get a little something from my granddaughter when I have her here...


Yeah, WE were babysitting the 5 year old. Not her babysitting the puppy I would NEVER let her babysit my pup.


----------



## Courtdad (Jun 17, 2012)

Courtdad said:


> Hi, my 3 month old puppy, Kona, has been pooping pink, very liquidy poop for the past 12 hours. We're not sure if this is a very serious problem. Like first he poops normally, then, right after that he poops the pink liquid. And we're not sure if someone fed him the wrong thing because a 5 year old came over yesterday for us to babysit and we don't know if she fed him anything besides puppy food. Could you please help? We just got him 6 days ago.



UPDATE

Okay, Kona is fine now and we are very happy. We saw a vet and they said that he ate a pepperoni and hes fine. Thanks so much for all of the advice! He's okay and jumping around and pulling my hair....... .___.


----------

